# Mailboxquota nicht korrekt



## BlackJack01090 (1. Nov. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe leider das Problem dass bei allen Mailboxen im Webinterface nur 88KB belegter Speicherplatz steht.

Ich betreibe ein Masterserver wo nur das Webinterface liegt und mehrere Slaves.

Serverbetriebsystem Debian 6 64-Bit. Postfix mit Courier.

ISPConfig Version 3.0.4.5

Gruß

BJ


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2012)

Versuch bitte erstmal auf 3.0.4.6 upzudaten, erst den Master und dann die slaves.


----------



## BlackJack01090 (2. Nov. 2012)

Perfekt, Problem gelöst 

Danke


----------

